# Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeks! PTU



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Necrotizing vasculitis in a patient affected by autoimmune hyperthyroidism treated with propylthiouracil

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/123340654/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------

